# Coffee table, comp entry



## seanybaby (28 May 2007)

I have designed a new coffee table for the competition and also because my parents want a new one. I've only been woodworking for less than a year, so i thought i would keep the design really simple.

It was first time using CAD so not too sure if the drawing is correct, but i understand it so that's all that matters.

As you can see it's a large chunky table comprising off three panels and a shelf. The panels fit together with dovetails and the shelf has through mortice and tennons with wedges. I will be making it out od Ash and the shelf with be Iroko.

Still not sure on some of the measurements yet though so they might change. Gonna have a go at producing in SketchUp.





Cheers
Sean


----------



## DomValente (30 May 2007)

Looks interesting Sean.

Assuming your dovetails are through, bear in mind that when you put a finish on, the end grain will colour darker than the rest of the table.
A light coat of sanding sealer should stop that, unless of course you want the contrasting effect.

Dom


----------



## seanybaby (30 May 2007)

Cheers for the tip Dom.

The joints are part of the design and i want them to be the dominant part of it. The only thing i'm worried about is getting the dovetails pretty tight.


----------



## DomValente (30 May 2007)

I have a sign in my workshop which I look at occasionally, it reads,
"Patience,Patience,Patience"  

Dom


----------



## CNC Paul (30 May 2007)

Hi Sean

May I suggest a bigger gap between the top and the shelf... If only to help
when it comes to apply the finish.

Hi Dom

I bet my sign is bigger than yours, LOL

Regards

Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (30 May 2007)

Hi Paul

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil

Here's your image: -


----------



## CNC Paul (30 May 2007)

Thanks Neil,

What did I do wrong ?
Paul


----------



## DomValente (30 May 2007)

Ah it's the man, you didn't do anything wrong Paul "The Spamulator" got you, until you've made a few posts it will not allow you to post pics.

Dom


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 May 2007)

CNC Paul":2sfjsy5o said:


> I bet my sign is bigger than yours, LOL



Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum. Cracking sign  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (30 May 2007)

Thanks Dom.


----------



## seanybaby (15 Jun 2007)

I have been busy with SketchUp. I must say it's very good for getting a visualization on what i would like to make. Also my mum can understand this rather than a 2d CAD drawing.


----------



## SeanG (8 Jul 2007)

This one gets my vote - out of all the entries this was the one I'd be most likely to build myself (It's not a match name thing at all :!: )


----------



## PaulO (19 Jul 2007)

The wedge tenons look to be in danger of splitting the ends, unless the grain is not as per the sketchup textures. On a similar point, did you mean the grain of the top to run along its length?


----------

